# Alabama Gov Bentley's Alleged Affair ended his 50 year marriage



## becareful (Jan 28, 2016)

Alabama Governor Robert Bentley is accused of having an affair with his top aide, Rebekah Caldwell Mason. Diane Bentley, his wife of 50 years filed for divorce from him last August 28, 2015, after she used her phone to record him engaging in a very lame phone sex with Mrs. Mason while Diane was out of the house, and the two have been divorced for a few months. 

Diane's statement about the divorce that she made last year:



> "During my marriage to my husband, our likes, dislikes and lifestyles have become so different that it has caused discord and arguments in our home. We have become incompatible," Dianne Bentley wrote in testimony, "and our differences cannot be resolved. I know that we cannot live together again, and that our separation is now permanent. I feel that a divorce is in the best interests of both of us and our family."


That's just code speak for "my husband cheated, but I don't want to embarrass him."

Details of Bentley divorce settlement 

Bentley denied the affairs at the time, but now that everything has blown up, he says it's old news and he wants the people of Alabama to move on.

Rebekah Mason, who was once viewed as the de facto governor, has resigned. The two have been kicked out of their church, where her husband teaches Sunday school and where Bentley was a deacon. His pastor once referred to Bentley as a type of Joshua from the Bible (insert face palm here). Well, unlike the governor, Joshua lived an honorable life and didn't had an affair with another man's wife. 

The person who blew up the affair was Spencer Collier, who was once Alabama Law Enforcement Agency Secretary. 



> In one conversation, Bentley was heard saying to a woman, "if we're going to do what we did yesterday, we need to lock the door."
> 
> Bentley "hung his head" when confronted with the accusations of the affair; he said he needed a way out of the relationship and asked Collier for advice. Even after Bentley said he would end the relationship, he said that he was unable to, according to Collier.
> 
> ...


Of course, Rebekah Mason denies the affair after she resigned. On her twitter page, she used a meme as her avatar which reads: The Lord Himself Will Fight For You. Just Stay Calm.

I mean, really.


----------



## becareful (Jan 28, 2016)

The audio recording that Diane Bentley made with her phone is online, along with the transcript. I skimmed through it and there was a part where Robert Bentley said he enjoyed standing behind Rebekah and grabbed her breasts. He also said how much he loved her, but the recording was one-sided so we don't really know what Rebekah said in response. He said he loved her, and missed her, so there seems to be an emotional affair at the very least.


----------



## pappygrecko (Mar 5, 2016)

The person i feel bad for is the husband of rebeka mason. He continues to blindly insist there was no affair just flirting and every one who heard the tapes can know this was full blown affair
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

IIRC, her husband also works for the governor in some capacity -- a program the governor started or something he's connected with. I'm not sure if he resigned too. The governor is a dermatologist and apparently was a long-shot getting into office. She was involved in his campaign early on and over time became the only person whose advice he would take -- and very powerful -- to the point that he told others that anyone trying to limit her influence would be fired. I've been following this story since last fall. Shaking my head.


----------



## becareful (Jan 28, 2016)

Bentley needs to be thrown out on his keister and publicly shamed a whole lot more. He's trying to do what moveon.org did during the Lewinsky affair. No, we won't "move on" just because he wants us to. He calls himself a man of honor. Ha!


----------



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

A man of honor would've never done what he did. He's only remorseful because he got caught, if you can even call it remorse. 


I am a Christian, but it's things like this which give those of our faith a bad name. He believes marriage should be between a man and a woman, yet has affairs. Governor Bentley Releases Statement on Same-Sex Marriage Ruling by the U.S. Supreme Court - Office of the Governor of Alabama


I too believe that marriage should be between a man and a woman (although I don't think the government should get to define it), but I also believe in monogamy. We, if we are Christians, are supposed to be Christ-like. This act by Bentley is not very Christ-like. If it sounds like I am being judgmental, well, it is a sin. I can't right judge the sinner, but I can point out the sin.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Chumplady sums it up quite well...

Sweet Spackle Alabama - ChumpLady.com
I hope her hubs wakes up :banghead::banghead:


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

I can't believe someone in their late 60's and early 70's would do that. Crazy.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

stevehowefan said:


> A man of honor would've never done what he did. He's only remorseful because he got caught, if you can even call it remorse.
> 
> I am a Christian, but it's things like this which give those of our faith a bad name. He believes marriage should be between a man and a woman, yet has affairs.


Yes, but I assume he believes affairs should also be between a man and a woman, so what's the problem? >


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Didn't Rebecca go on record saying something to the effect that "_Governor Bentley has apologized to myself and my family. We have forgiven him and have put this behind us_.." or some crazy ass comment like that?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

pappygrecko said:


> The person i feel bad for is the husband of rebeka mason. He continues to blindly insist there was no affair just flirting and every one who heard the tapes can know this was full blown affair
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He's covering his ass. Even though he did nothing, his wife's affair is a black mark on his reputation. He wants to continue working in government, so he's going to play the game. 

He and Rebeka will play the game for now, but I guarantee after the dust settles they will divorce. You watch...


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

GuyInColorado said:


> I can't believe someone in their late 60's and early 70's would do that. Crazy.


Happens all the time. Inside, he very likely feels like the 20 year old he once was.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> Didn't Rebecca go on record saying something to the effect that "_Governor Bentley has apologized to myself and my family. We have forgiven him and have put this behind us_.." or some crazy ass comment like that?


That's sounds more like government speak for we have reached an out of court settlement and signed a confidentially agreement.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

Can't stand these politicians who have a bible in one hand and their underwear and a key to a pay by the hour motel in the other hand, then get caught and hide behind the bible. If that isn't bad enough, the stupid people who voted for the jackass would vote for him again.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

6301 said:


> Can't stand these politicians who have a bible in one hand and their underwear and a key to a pay by the hour motel in the other hand, then get caught and hide behind the bible. If that isn't bad enough, the stupid people who voted for the jackass would vote for him again.


I voted for him the first time, but wouldn't again, I can assure you. He can't run again anyway - this is his second and last term. 

But he is facing impeachment efforts by his own party.


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

Even if he could run, I don't he would win. My sister (who is very progressive) had a very long discussion about "conservation" vs "progressive" reaction to a public official adultery. We agreed both sides reacted the same on a personal level. The big difference is a lot of progressive see the public life separate from the person in these cases. I don't know of many cases where a conservative managed to come back from adultery and win reelection. The only one I know of off hand is the senator from LA. 

Gingerich never had a chance. As to Trump, most of his supporters are just so pissed at the lack of response to several basic issues freely admit they are "selling ther souls". Of the ones I spoke to they view Trump as the worst choice followed closely by Cruz. So will they actually show up in Nov and vote, I don't know I suspect not. Personally I think the likely hood of him keeping his word if elected is about the same as Bill Clinton's on how he was going to shut down trade with China.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

If the governor were a Lib he could have an affair with a baboon and none of his constituents would care.


----------



## becareful (Jan 28, 2016)

Can you imagine throwing away a 50 year marriage because your spouse cheated? Heartbreaking for the gov's wife.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

becareful said:


> Can you imagine throwing away a 50 year marriage because your spouse cheated? Heartbreaking for the gov's wife.


You're probably right. She should tape a three way or a train and have it leaked to the public instead. That would put him in his place and help her feel better about the marriage.   what the ...


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Update:

Alabama governor halts impeachment, not disparaging report | The Charlotte Observer


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

What's the issue?

The man can put out public statements with a bible held aloft like a lightening rod..

Still has to go home where it's b*llsh*t free and face the hard cold reality he now lives in.

A fate worse than hell.


----------

